# Anyone use dark background on their tank?



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I have been doing some research to decide on the set up for my 40 gallon. I've seen several site that suggest doing black background or at least putting up on of those fake planted ones. They say it makes the fish feel more at ease and show more colors. This is a community tank. I certainly have wires and such that could be hidden. Any pro or cons to doing this?


----------



## Lilypad (Oct 15, 2014)

I just did a black background (3 sides actually) in my new tank. I love it. It really makes the color of my fish and plants pop. I did it because my fish is a glass surfer though. It's only been a couple of days, but so far it seems to have solved the issue.


----------



## dannifluff (Jul 5, 2015)

I prefer no background as I find with live plants you lose some of the depth if the tank background is dark. When I get a big tank I'm really tempted to get a 3d background though. They look gorgeous, especially for African lake cichlids.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

I use a dark blue background on my 75 gallon and it makes a huge difference in how the fish colors "pop". Wall behind the tank is too light to look good.

Not the best picture but here it is.


----------



## JamieL (Jun 4, 2013)

Romad said:


> I use a dark blue background on my 75 gallon and it makes a huge difference in how the fish colors "pop". Wall behind the tank is too light to look good.
> 
> Not the best picture but here it is.


This looks awesome, the background really completes it. 

I'm going to put a background on my 60g now!


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

I have an all black background for one of my 5.5 gallons. It's hard to see with all of the plants but there is my tank.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

I did black acrylic inserts in a betta tank (sides and back wall) to stop glass surfing (chasing reflection in glass) defiantly helps calm down the fish. In a community tank you can do something as simple as paint the outside of the glass with black or blue (most common choices but can use other colors) paint. Densely planting a tank is a more natural alternative and allows you too look at the tank form all sides (if someone in the tank has gone missing for example).


----------

